

Bring the Bay's Top Student Entrepreneurs Together With 150 Global Innovators - seanlinehan
http://kairosfundraiser.com/

======
seanlinehan
Developer here. This was a ~24 hour hack put together to try to raise the
funds that we need to subsidize 15 financially at-need students (myself
included) to this fantastic event. Many of us have already started companies
or are pioneering some incredible research but don't have liquid capital to
afford the trip and event costs (includes lodging and food).

We are working on a full-length blog post that will be posted tomorrow to go
into the details of the opportunity that we have in front of us.

As with any fundraiser, any help is absolutely appreciated.

